

Ask HN: We are preparing for interviewing with Paul Graham. Your questions? - turingbook


======
michaelpinto
A bit over a month ago Graham "declared war" on Hollywood — and while it's a
bit early to see how that turns out, I would like to know if he's started
investing in that direction and what feedback he got as a result of that push

------
tnuc
Why does he persist on using the method he does for showing page 2(etc.) on
HN?

------
thiagofm
If you were starting over again, just out of college(or dropping out of it),
what would you do?

For how long do you want to run ycombinator like it is(with you working
somehow close to the startups instead of just hiring people to do it)?

Do you regret your "venture" in painting? If not, why?

------
andrewhillman
How about asking him some q's unrelated to yc. Like, what does he miss most
about not living in New England anymore? What does he do when he is not
working? Fav TV show? Fav food/drink. Type of mobile phone or computer has
uses?

~~~
lispython
> Type of mobile phone or computer has uses?

You can find the answer to this question here
<http://paul.graham.usesthis.com/>.

------
thetabyte
What advice would you have for a student just entering college interested in
working in development for tech startups? What should they prioritize out of
just academics?

It's often said that it's more about the team then the idea. From your
experience with YCombinator, what are the signs of an effective team member.
Moreover, what can you do to prepare yourself to be an effective member of a
startup team?

------
shanleyenator
Why didn't you use LISP ?

